# Smartphones wars



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2011)

No flaming, trolling, bashing peoples opinions, fanboyism and all the crap.

I personally feel the Android OS is better, The market place is huge, altough it doesnt have as many apps as iOS it has more useful apps.However the iPOD does have some good exclusive apps and the Gui s faster, but the Android GUI looks better.Blackberry has easy to access features and is a great and quick way to communicte.

What bout ya?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2011)

Got an android, relatively happy with it.  Have some touchscreen problems, but that's a handset rather than an OS issue.  Installed swype, which makes text input much faster and helps a lot.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Got an android, relatively happy with it.  Have some touchscreen problems, but that's a handset rather than an OS issue.  Installed swype, which makes text input much faster and helps a lot.


Tried gingerbread?

I


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2011)

Haven't tried Symbian yet (pretty sure that's the name) but between my Android phone and my iPod Touch, I'm gonna have to go with Android. My only real complaint is that it's not as "standardized" as iPhones/iPods and it's a bit lacking in apps, but it's much better overall. It's more customizable and it kinda feels like it's jailbroken out of the box (meaning I can install pretty much anything onto it). Piracy is terribly easy (provided you can find the .apk files), so that's not a bad thing. Just recently upgraded to the latest Android firmware and it's very nice looking, although my main complaint is the lack of Silence and Vibrate buttons on the pull down thing (although now it has the Sound On/Off thing on the Unlock screen).


----------



## Matthew (Jan 8, 2011)

Id say adndriod with WP7 and iOS in joint second


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd say Android for anything other than multimedia.
Apple wins on that one.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2011)

Well i don't like apple for over-pricing everything but so far they have the best phone.
Come on Microsoft boost up your game and create a better Windows Phone OS.
Microsoft are gonna give Apple a fight with Windows 7 for Tablets/Slates.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jan 8, 2011)

android, I've tried all the OS's that are on your list, and I found android the best looking and performing (2.2.1 and 2.3 that is). That's why I bought a HTC desire Z in the first place.
Ios is in second, just feels refined and optimized for the system.
in third is a Java - based OS, which I had on my old sony ericsson phones. It's really simple, good looking, and it does the job rather well. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 8, 2011)

Android
iOS
WP7
Palm OS

Blackberry OS, Symbian and WM6.5 aren't even worth mentioning, they're so far behind the curve they're practically Stone Age.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> No flaming, trolling, bashing peoples opinions, fanboyism and all the crap.
> 
> I personally feel the Android OS is better, The market place is huge, altough it doesnt have as many apps as iOS it has more useful apps.However the iPOD does have some good exclusive apps and the Gui s faster, but the Android GUI looks better.Blackberry has easy to access features and is a great and quick way to communicte.
> 
> What bout ya?


What are you saying?  Last week you told me that you like the iOS better then Android.

EDIT:  Back on topic..  I like Android the best because its highly customizible plus it has cool apps that iPhone will never get such as Chrometophone.  Did I say flash player?  Android hands down.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but I had a hero back then and now I have gingerbread


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2011)

If it's possible, the Windows Mobile option should be changed to Windows Phone 7. People may confuse those two, it's clearly Windows Phone 7 that you mean.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Haven't tried Symbian yet (pretty sure that's the name) but between my Android phone and my iPod Touch, I'm gonna have to go with Android. My only real complaint is that it's not as "standardized" as iPhones/iPods and it's a bit lacking in apps, but it's much better overall. It's more customizable and it kinda feels like it's jailbroken out of the box (meaning I can install pretty much anything onto it). Piracy is terribly easy (provided you can find the .apk files), so that's not a bad thing. Just recently upgraded to the latest Android firmware and it's very nice looking, although my main complaint is the lack of Silence and Vibrate buttons on the pull down thing (although now it has the Sound On/Off thing on the Unlock screen).


hold down the lock button, there is an option for turning sound on/off or going to airplane mode


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 7, 2011)

At the moment I have Android, so this is my choice.


----------



## Daidude (Feb 7, 2011)

Android all the way. I pretty much love my HTC Wildfire on 2.2 but my only complaint is that it's a bit slow and unresponsive at times but I think thats because of the low processing speed of it(528 mhz i think). But my next Android is definately going to have 1 ghz or more.


----------



## rikuumi (Feb 7, 2011)

*android*
*android*


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 7, 2011)

im loving android so far...
great customizablilty and although there aren't that much games than IOS has (correct me if im wrong)
but there lots of utility's that come in useful (setCPU)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> im loving android so far...
> great customizablilty and although there aren't that much games than IOS has (correct me if im wrong)
> but there lots of utility's that come in useful (setCPU)


Glad you like it


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 7, 2011)

Android is faster.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 4, 2011)

Android, I've used an Android phone enough, and I do own an iPod Touch 4G.  I think the Android is better because even though Apple's market has SOOOO many apps, the apps for Android just seem to spark my interest more, I like the home screen and navigation much more on the Android, I can't think of other reasons, plus, Android is open source.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 4, 2011)

Android all the way.

Android Market is like a big ol love fest, and the Apple App store is like something found in 1984.


----------



## Urza (Apr 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Android all the way.
> 
> Android Market is like a big ol love fest, and the Apple App store is like something found in 1984.
> Shame the actual market app is complete trash. Its one of Android's biggest failings since the beginning.
> ...


Which for the most part has proven to be a bad thing.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the amazon marketplace is awesome but people without amazon accounts are kind of left out, even for the free apps
i'm hoping that it will make the people at google realize their market kind of sucks nuts and make it awesome

and google's recently been tightening up android


----------



## murkurie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to say Android, installed leaked gingerbread 2.3.3 on my Droid X, and it's faster then ever and getting close too two days of moderate use on single charge of battery


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 4, 2011)

MY N73 WILL PWN YOU ALL!!!

lemme see by the show of hands who phone has have survived a 8feet fall (on tile), is over 3 years old and still works like brand new


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 4, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree on both counts. The market app IS trash, and I have been using the Amazon app store since I found out about it last week. (yay for free apps!)


----------



## Urza (Apr 4, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> the amazon marketplace is awesome but people without amazon accounts are kind of left out, even for the free apps


It takes 5 seconds to make an Amazon account, and there are no region or payment requirements.


----------



## skystealer (Apr 6, 2011)

Android all the way.

Customizable. Emulators, Custom ROMs, it's all win.

I got a Droid 1 clocked at 1GHz, running CyanogenMod 7 RC4 which is a Gingerbread rom, and my phone is a freaking powerhouse.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2011)

What _is_ wrong with the Market app?


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> What _is_ wrong with the Market app?



fake app's and viruses...

due to the way the market works anyone can add a new app almost instantly because there isn't a tight approval process


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there isn't an approval process, things just get pulled later if they don't abide by the rules

and fake apps/viruses aren't any big problem unless you search the market for obscure apps and don't even look at the permissions

the market sucks because it is terrible at highlighting the quality apps, you need to discover them yourself or from different places


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Right, I thought you were referring to the application rather than the market itself.

Although the app doesn't do a good job of notifying you of updates automatically.


----------



## mrgone (Apr 11, 2011)

Palm OS is NOT WebOS !!


----------



## OmegaVesko (Apr 11, 2011)

Android FTW.

A few years ago I probably would've voted iOS, but Android has as much 3rd party support as iOS, if not even more. That, and you get to choose from a TON more devices than just the iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch.


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 11, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> and fake apps/viruses aren't any big problem unless you search the market for obscure apps and don't even look at the permissions



well, there are apps which belong on the web only and aren't supposed to be in the market.


----------



## rastsan (May 29, 2011)

still a wm fan.  Easy to work with.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2011)

Android- Pretty sweet and customizable to a T. apps- the ratio of awesome holy shit apps to really really shitty apps is really bad. Some of them are hands down awesome, but there are just so so so many more that are pure shit. (my opinion) i didnt like that it was slow and laggy at times.
iOS-shiny and locked down. I like a challenge so ill customize every inch of it myself. this one has my vote. 
Blackberry-used to be cool not its just bad.	
Windows Mobile-i thought he idea was cool but the more i play with it the less i like it. Just bad.
Palm OS-...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 1, 2011)

I like iPhone 4 Verizon because of facetime and qik. They have great video qualities and some awesome free aps like GPS called TeleNav GPS. And Apple is cool. All Smartphones are awesome and they are for people's taste.. Nothing is better at all. Everything have one weaknesses and thats about it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 1, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I like iPhone 4 Verizon because of facetime and qik. They have great video qualities and some awesome free aps like GPS called TeleNav GPS. And Apple is cool. All Smartphones are awesome and they are for people's taste.. Nothing is better at all. Everything have one weaknesses and thats about it.



Qik is on Android, and possible WinMob too.  Don't know about Blackberry, but Blackberry is irrelevant nowadays anyway.  

Android is what I use because it's...visibly better, ...relatively open source, and has better support and phones.  And isn't overpriced shit.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2011)

Best overall for me - Android OS.

iOS is also very good. It's very very neat.

Too bad I can't vote for both.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 2, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Best overall for me - Android OS.
> 
> iOS is also very good. It's very very neat.
> 
> *Too bad I can't vote for both.*


No...no it isn't.


----------

